# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Föli laajenee vesille

## Waltsu

Toukokuusta 2017 alkaen fölilipulla pääsee vesibussimatkalle Martinsillan kupeesta Ruissalon kansanpuistoon. Liikennettä on päivittäin klo 10-18 elokuun puoliväliin asti.

Lisätietoja Fölin nettisivuilta.

----------


## Waltsu

Viime kesän kokeilu onnistui niin hyvin, että tänä kesänä ajetaan kahdella aluksella ja poiketaan myös Pikisaaressa. Aikataulu ja lisätiedot.

----------

